
CodeBunk: Online Collaborative Editor and Compiler - Garbage
http://codebunk.com/
======
__chrismc
If I could make a suggestion... give some indication of what the editor can do
on the site itself. Description, screenshot, that sort of thing.

If I could tell what it can do I would be more inclined to come back later and
try it out. As it is, all of the login methods you support and the YouTube
video you link to are all blocked at the office - so all I can do is admire
your logo.

